# empty 10 gallon tank



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I know there is not alot of good selection,but what would you guys put in an empty 10 gallon tank?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tanganikan shell dwelling cichlids.

Or for something that is boring as hell and never does anything except for maybe an hour total per week, but is the most vicious thing you'll ever see rip apart a feeder, an arrowhead puffer.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I will look into them,thanks


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

err maybe raise some piranha fry till they get like 1/2" big? not sure if many piranhas fit in a 10g.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

small sw setup


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

sw?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

illnino said:


> small sw setup
> [snapback]885346[/snapback]​


piranha cant live in salt water...i think...also 10g salt water would be too hard to keep stable.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

so forget that


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Dwarf puffer?


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

bettas








rescue one from the dreaded existance of living in a cup


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

few different kinds of tetras and some corys would be cool

maybe a ram as the main attraction


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

arrowhead tetra eh? hmmm


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

some small inverts?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Perhaps a couple of convicts?

I also like Freeze's idea: rams and corys.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You could also make it into a sick tank? (and injury) thats what i would do if i had Ps...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> arrowhead tetra eh? hmmm
> [snapback]885573[/snapback]​


Puffer, arrowhead puffer.

Here's a picture, the other thing used to be a convict. The downside to this fish is that its an ambush predator and therefore spends much of it's time camoflaged in the sand.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

woops i mean arrowhead puffer not tetra. f*ck im stupid. im thinking of getting one of these mofos!!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

clicky for puff info wrong foum, but an arrow head is going to need at least a 20 gal here's a handy link


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> clicky for puff info wrong foum, but an arrow head is going to need at least a 20 gal here's a handy link
> [snapback]885641[/snapback]​


I've known puffer keepers that kept them in ten gallons, considering they do not swim or do anything much beyond laying under the sand, it would stand to reason that they do just fine in there.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

if i DO get one im gona put him in a 23


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

NOTHING


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd make it a hospital tank or a feeder tank.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

picked up a crayfish for a 1$ and he killed half my feeders overnight... I dont feed much live so I thought he was pritty crazy.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would go for a couple of dwarf puffers. They are active and really fun fish to watch. Basically you can't go wrong with dwarf puffers


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Dwarf puffers might be too much of a hassle for u since they are brakish water fish. Just make a community of small tetras and get a betta or a gourami as a center piece.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would get tiger barbs. they r always swimming and their fun to watch


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

personally i dont like junk in my house... a 10 gallon seems pretty useless... personally it would hit the garbage or id just give it away...

I got a buddy with 2 little turtles in it...


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> i would get tiger barbs. they r always swimming and their fun to watch
> [snapback]886369[/snapback]​


I have always like tiger barbs...had a couple.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

10 gallon, could be a hospital tank depending on size of ur ps!?


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

i've been wantin to do this for a while... get some rams, hatchets, and any other cool tetras with a bunch of live plants and just make it as realistic as possible


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

haitwun said:


> bettas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the way to go.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Since a 10g is too small for any piranha:

*_Moved to Non-Piranha General Discussion_*


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

I would go with the dwarf puffers, little characters! They are a purely freshwater species. Thats what I've done with my tiny spare tank. Going to make it heavily planted too. They won't grow more than 2.5 cm/inch ish. A pair would be cool in that tank. Mine feed from my hand


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Dwarf puffers might be too much of a hassle for u since they are brakish water fish. [snapback]886338[/snapback]​


They aren't brackish water fish. I have had them long time ago and they were just fresh water fish


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I want to start off with 2 convicts and then buy a pair of a bunch of other fish that can live together.


----------

